# Menthol and Nic pre mix.



## CeeJay (5/7/17)

Okay, so it goes like this... I started vaping on 0mg Nic juice. I stocked up on quite a bit and then moved over to 3mg Nic.

Secondly, I started vaping on an Ijust S, I walked into Vape Cartel and purchased a bottle of XXX, after checking 2016‘s votes on this forum. I didn't enjoy it (not blaming the juice, blaming the setup at the time) and gave it a way. I know, I know, that's considered a sin here, @Rob Fisher is going to have me sentenced to life 

Anyway I've come a long way from there and I still have all these unused bottles off juice, I was wondering if it would be possible to mix up a pre mix of menthol, koolada and nicotine in such a way that I could add this mixture, maybe to 10ml at a time perhaps to all my 0mg juices. If at that point it tastes Kak I'll bin the juice.

@KZOR @RichJB @hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (5/7/17)

Is there a reason why you want a pre-mix, rather than adding nic, menthol and koolada separately? The problem with a pre-mix is that the ratios are then welded together. If you try it in a juice and want a bit less menthol for that particular juice (but nic and koolada are fine), you are stymied. Is it just one type of 0mg juice you have or several different types? If it's one type of juice I suppose you could find a pre-mix ratio that works with that specific juice.

It is also going to be quite tricky working out your ratios. It's fine to work out how much nic to add to a 0mg juice in order to get up to 3mg. But then your menthol and koolada additions have to be based around the nic you're adding. Ordinarily you'd add 8.33ml of 36mg nic to a 100ml mix to reach 3mg. But then your juice volume becomes 108.3ml so you're not quite at 3mg. Adding menthol and koolada on top of that confounds the arithmetic further. Although they are such small additions normally that they won't make a significant difference to the end result.

I have little experience of this but I'd split the 0mg juice into 20 or 25ml tester bottles, with 9ml of juice in each bottle. Adding 0.83ml of nic will get your nic correct while increasing the mix to 9.83ml. Your menthol and koolada additions will probably push it just over 10ml. Your nic won't be bang on but it'll be near as darnit. Once you've nailed down how much menthol and koolada you want to add, you can then factor up for larger batches?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CeeJay (5/7/17)

The reason for the ‘pre mix‘ thinking, is that I don't have any concentrates, was thinking I could purchase it from somebody. I know nothing about mixing, was more of a brain fart. If it's not viable I'll probably sell them off cheaply.


----------



## RichJB (5/7/17)

Oh, OK. I don't think you'll find a commercial pre-mix for that, you'd really need to make your own. I'm sure a DIYer could knock one up for you but the problem will be finding the ratios that work for you. That involves testing. If he does a mix that works for him, it may not work for you. Nic is fine but menthol and koolada tastes differ substantially.

At a pinch, you could do it by buying a bottle each of nic, menthol and koolada, a syringe or two and some small bottles. Use a 10ml syringe to put 9ml of 0mg juice into a tester bottle, a 1ml syringe to add 0.83ml of nic, then add menthol and koolada by counting drops. But it's a bit of a mission.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CeeJay (5/7/17)

I'm afraid, I'm afraid the DIY bug will bite lol. I still need to pay KZOR a visit maybe he'll convince me to place an order. Thank you for the response


----------



## RichJB (5/7/17)

Being afraid that the DIY bug will bite is like a smoker being afraid that they might like vaping enough to quit cigarettes.  You can save a ton of money, have loads of fun and gain total control over what you vape. What's not to like?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CeeJay (5/7/17)

The fact that I become obsessive with things I enjoy. Late nights doing research and finding out everything I can, probably order every concentrate I can find.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (5/7/17)

Yep, that's how it goes in DIY. It's a rabbit hole, for sure. There are peeps in Discord who have close to a thousand flavours and who mix and talk mixing virtually all the time.


----------



## aktorsyl (5/7/17)

In the beginning DIY sure as hell isn't going to work out cheaper  But in the medium term, once you're set up and have your concentrates and tried all the things you want to try, it becomes amazingly cheap, as @RichJB said. Making your own juice works out to less than R1 per 1ml.

For now, though, I'd definitely suggest you grab some TFA Menthol, TFA Koolada, and nic. 10ml each of the menthol and koolada should be fine, you'll only be using a couple of drops every time.


----------



## hands (5/7/17)

DIY sure is fun and definitely not cheap to get started, BUT and that is a big BUT, if you put the time in, it is most rewarding and once your collection grows it is much cheaper.
I am not a fan of menthol juices but we have many menthol DIY guys on the forum to guide you.
Starting out with some small bottles, syringes, PG, VG, Nic Koolada and Menthol wont burn a big hole in your pocket.
Then again as every DIY fan will tell you that will never work for to long and the chase to find that perfect blended juice will always continue and you will always need one more concentrate.
There is a wealth of info on the net and there is no need to worry about just how deep that rabbit hole goes, its fun all the way down.


----------

